# How cold...



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

does it have to be before you wear a face mask or bandana?


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Personally I wear it pretty much all the time.

If its quite warm like -5 celcius il put the neck down, but either way the wind usually picks up.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

When it gets into the low 20's or teens, I'll wear a very thin capilene balaclava under my helmet. But I pull it down to my chin, just to give my cheeks a little protection. I can't stand having anything over my mouth or nose. I ride aggressively and breathe hard, and those things make me feel like I'm suffocating. I've tried various fleece and open cut neoprene deals, and even bandanas, but they all still restrict breathable airflow too much to suit me. Instead, I tolerate a stinging nose and numb lips. At some point, I suppose full face coverage would be a must due to frostbite, but so far I've ridden in temps like that to -6F without issue.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

if the temperature is less than 15, it gets pretty uncomfortable for me


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

it doesnt have to a fashion statement but i always do.... even if its not cold or windy, when your screamin down the face it gets cold!!!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Pretty much always, unless it is really warm. You may not need it standing still, but if you're boarding into a 30mph wind, you'll regret not having it when you lose the majority of function in your lips and start slurring your speech like an idiot. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Almost always after I got burns on my face from a few seasons ago.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> You may not need it standing still, but if you're boarding into a 30mph wind, you'll regret not having it when you lose the majority of function in your lips and start slurring your speech like an idiot.


That wind may be blowing 30mph but it smells like coconut and pineapple.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

well i have the underarmour hood and it looks bad ass if you ask me, but the wind is when the mask comes into play moreso then anything.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

i just get used to wearing it. i normally dont take it off until its hoody time in the spring. sun causes cancer you know


----------



## steve_ri (Dec 27, 2008)

hell yeah you wear the face mask, when it gets brick out there i wana be warm, i have one of those black things that come up to your nose works pretty good. I dont want to talk like i just got shot up with novicane, or Botox lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

alias_ak88 said:


> it doesnt have to a fashion statement but i always do.... even if its not cold or windy, when your screamin down the face it gets cold!!!


I second that!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Bandanarama VI


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm good barefaced until about -12C or so.

And then it's time for the Grand Manitou 2 piece mask. Goretex on the outside, fleece on the inside. That's good for me until -37C, luckily my fashion sense freezes a lot earlier....I just wanna have a face left at the end of the day.

Below that just isn't much fun on the lifts, the cold just starts leaking in thru zippers and seams...


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> i just get used to wearing it. i normally dont take it off until its hoody time in the spring. sun causes cancer you know


It's all good until you get a life-threatening medical condition. 

Facemasks not only protect you from the wind, the cold, and the cancer causing sun rays, but it's pretty handy at covering up all the ugliness you don't want wandering eyes to see. :laugh:


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Whenever it's really windy or I just feel that it's cold.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

I wont cover my face until it starts knocking on the lower single digits & windchill drops lower than that. Worst part is when the snowguns are cranking & you gotta go through them.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> It's all good until you get a life-threatening medical condition.
> 
> Facemasks not only protect you from the wind, the cold, and the cancer causing sun rays, but it's pretty handy at covering up all the ugliness you don't want wandering eyes to see. :laugh:


i like it cause when I eat shit in the park folks wont know who to laugh at in the cafeteria


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Nugggster said:


> I wont cover my face until it starts knocking on the lower single digits & windchill drops lower than that. Worst part is when the snowguns are cranking & you gotta go through them.


haha out here we call those lil ice needles "bees" as in .. man i had to put my hand over my face when i went under that gun cause the damn bees were stinging me


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It depends on the Wind and where. -5F in Colorado feels like 15F in Vermont.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> haha out here we call those lil ice needles "bees" as in .. man i had to put my hand over my face when i went under that gun cause the damn bees were stinging me


:laugh: Good description


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I voted never, but I haven't been out when it was below -5 degrees F. It wasn't a big deal around 0 degrees, although if it got much lower than that I'd probably grab something to throw over it... 
Or, go the manly route and grow a beard. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Pretty much always. I don't only wear one for warmth, but also to protect my skin from the constant cold, dry wind and sun.... cuz when I ride I am usually out there for 8 hours at a time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

I always rock without a face mask. I say that once ur face numbs you are going to be warmer and wont have to worry about it for the rest of the day. If u are wearing a face mask or whatever ur always catching a lil cool breeze here and there. And face masks look pretty lame.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

i don't usually where anything but i've been looking to get a good bandana or something. I have a facemask that I had to wear once in northern michigan when it was 0 degrees F with strong wind.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

i have the underarmour ski-mask sewn onto my jacket, but it usually gets hard to breathe when i put it on. i only wear it if i have to, but it looks so cool when i do.


----------

